# 30/06 reload info



## wango70 (Nov 20, 2008)

greetings.

i was wondering if anybody would share a good load for my 06, i havent reloaded in over 15 yrs, started shooting hornady light mag 165s and they grouped so well i havent bothered with anything else, but with the price of them and starting to shoot alot more i'd like to try some hand loads and see if i can get something to compare...so any info on brass, powder, primers, and a good bullet for elk,deer would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

wango70
My load of choice is 165 grains Hornady SST pushed by 43 grains of IMR4064 with a overall length of 3.24". I use it out of a Savage 110 with a barrel twist of 1-10.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have found that 54 grains of 4350 (AA or IMR or Hodgdon, doesn't seem to matter) and a 165 grain Remington PSP works real well in all my .3006 rifles. MOA groups from three different rifles.
Pete


----------



## wango70 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for your sharing info, not really wanting to stock up on diffrent powders to compare, so this helps alot


----------



## plowboy84 (Feb 22, 2009)

My Favorite is 51 gr BLC-2 behind a 165 gr JSP or 48 gr BLC-2 behind 148 gr JSP with Remington Primers


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

My best grouping so far in a Rem700 30-06 is:

- Nosler 180gr Partition, 44.0 gr IMR4064, COL 3.335
- Sierra 150gr Pro Hunter, 49.0 gr AND 50.0 gr IMR4064, COL 3.250
- Hornady 165gr Interlock, 47.0 gr Varget, COL 3.250


----------



## 30-06 works for me... (Apr 13, 2009)

I am a new re loader and have my gear redy to load my first batch.

I am planning to use Hornady 165g sst with 53 grains of H4350 for my 30-06.

I have a Browning BAR, will this load be ok to cycle the rifle?

My next question is about crimping.

What is my best bet for the autoloader?

I have a set of lee die that includ the factory crimp.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Lots of good info on all cals/reloading here-
http://www.reloadersnest.com/forum/default.asp


----------



## stalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Depending on what type of rifle you are using, you may need to reload differently.

The first rifle I bought as a 12 year old was a Remington model 742 (semi-auto) in 30-06. When I started reloading for it some years later, it required some different considerations than my friend that was reloading for his bolt action Rugers and Remingtons. I used the standard 30-06 dies and some IMR 4831 with 150 gr Nosler ballistic tips. I didn't have real good accuracy and sometimes the action hung up on closing.

I did a little research and found out that there are small base dies to take care of the sticking problem and people didn't think that a slow burning powder was the best for a semi-auto. So I made up some with the same bullets, used a borrowed set of small base dies (RCBS), and winchester 760 powder. I don't have the load data at my finger tips as I'm at work, but I could find it later in my book. I also fine tuned the overall length to within
.005" of the rifling lands. I didn't start that close, but the closer I got the more accurate it got. I was able to get less than .75" 3 shot groups at 100 yards - consistently.

Also, I never crimped for that gun. I really don't know the guidelines for if you should or shouldn't crimp. I always figured it was a negative for case life and accuracy, so I didn't do it.

Another way to get good loads is to call the bullet manufacturers. I have got good results by calling and asking for help from Sierra. They had test data for the exact gun that I was setting up.

Good luck


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

30-06 works for me... said:


> I am a new re loader and have my gear redy to load my first batch.
> 
> I am planning to use Hornady 165g sst with 53 grains of H4350 for my 30-06.
> 
> ...


I don;t often crimp my rounds - there is never a need to with a bolt-action or single-shot, but I've played with it some trying to get better accuracy. For your auto-loader, I believe you'll have to crimp your rounds. Otherwise, the recoil may tend to set the bullets in the magazine. The Lee Factory Crimp die is nice - I was using it just tonight to put a light crimp on some 25-06 rounds.

If you've set your sights on 53.0 grains of IMR4350, just hope it groups well. Each barrel has it's own liking to bullets, powder, powder loads, and primers. You may have to play a little with it, changing the load up or down a 1/2 or whole grain at a time until it begins to group nice. Even then, you may just find it wants a different powder for that specific 165gr bullet.... or maybe a different primer......or a different overall length.

Good luck


----------



## 30-06 works for me... (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help...

This is going to be more work than I thought...

I am thinking I should sell the BAR and get a good bolt rifle.

Any recomendations on an acurat 30/06 or a VTR in 308 any comments.

Thanks again.


----------

